# Raft Repair ? again!



## thogan (Jan 25, 2005)

I have and older 13ft hyside I bought used this summer. It has several patches on the bottom of the tubes that are worn and frayed. I am planning on either replacing or patching over them(they hold air no problem). While replacing is probably the best answer. I would rather be lazy and patch over them. Any experience with this type of repair. T


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm no expert raft patcher but, I'd suggest the ripping off the old patches and replace with a new fix unless they are really well attached. Most of the old patches that I've replaced in my 14 foot campways POS raft have had some serious "cancer" under the old patches and let go pretty easy. Get in there, get it dry and clean, find the leak/rip/tear/rot, patch it clean and go from there.

I tried patching over a few patches, and unless you cover the old patch 100% it just seems to make a new seam that can leak when stressed. Also, all those built up patches add weight. A few here and there, nbd, but my old boat has enuf extra material on it, I'm sure it weighed 10lbs less new.

The extra work put in will really make a difference when you aren't having to get the pump out half way down the river and top off.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

billcat said:


> I'm no expert raft patcher but, I'd suggest the ripping off the old patches and replace with a new fix unless they are really well attached. Most of the old patches that I've replaced in my 14 foot campways POS raft have had some serious "cancer" under the old patches and let go pretty easy. Get in there, get it dry and clean, find the leak/rip/tear/rot, patch it clean and go from there.
> 
> I tried patching over a few patches, and unless you cover the old patch 100% it just seems to make a new seam that can leak when stressed. Also, all those built up patches add weight. A few here and there, nbd, but my old boat has enuf extra material on it, I'm sure it weighed 10lbs less new.
> 
> The extra work put in will really make a difference when you aren't having to get the pump out half way down the river and top off.


Yup. Pull that old one off and start over. If the old patch is leaking then dirt, sand and water prob got under the patch too. Clean and start over. The joy of hypolon.


----------



## rivergirl1974 (Jun 16, 2008)

*repair*

Call inflatable technologies in denver, they are the best, extremely busy but they will fit u in and they are awesome!!!!1


thogan said:


> I have and older 13ft hyside I bought used this summer. It has several patches on the bottom of the tubes that are worn and frayed. I am planning on either replacing or patching over them(they hold air no problem). While replacing is probably the best answer. I would rather be lazy and patch over them. Any experience with this type of repair. T


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

I've got a couple done by the po I'd like to redo on my NRS but they don't leak so I haven't touched them yet. I'd also like to replace or install a relief valve in the floor since it doesen't have one.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Use a heat gun to soften the adhesive and those old patches should peel right off. Although, if they are holding air (check with soapy water, look for bubbles) why fix it if it ain't broken?

The pressure relief valve is a very good idea, I lost a self bailing floor to a faulty valve. $500 bucks later I have a semi custom 'bladder' floor and a brand new Lefield PRV!


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

There's no leaks so I haven't touched them other than removing the excess glue. I think it may have had prv but I'm not sure, there's a patch where the newer boats have them but I don't want to open a can of worms yet.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

if its a day runner kinda boat, I wouldn't worry to much about it. I agree with soapy water to check.......if its something that is going to go "places" I would strongly suggest that you know how to do field repairs, and tell TL's of the future, or just guys/gals, you boat with, whats up.......

Im not a control freak, I promise, but i do try to control whats controllable.

OB~


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

The patches are good just ugly, one patch on a patch, and lots of Aquaseal on the edges. I keep the floor fairly soft and keep a good repair kit with me or in the car if it's only day trip. Doing repairs isn't a problem, just getting the time to do them.


----------

